

Meet the man who could own Aviva France - tptacek
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/2015/02/27/2120422/meet-the-man-who-could-own-aviva-france/

======
tptacek
This story is amazing. Matt Levine wrote about it on Bloomberg View. Without
spoiling it: a life insurance company in France wrote a policy that will, if
upheld, as it appears it will be, result in very small investment by the
parents of a (now) 25 year old owning the whole insurer in a matter of years.

Levine:

 _Also George is 25 years old. The contract terminates upon his death.
Actuarially speaking, that 's many years of compound growth. There is
discussion on Twitter about whether Aviva has a fiduciary duty to, well, I
mean, you know. That's another free financial-thriller plot for you._

~~~
charlesdm
Indeed. Curious to see how this one will play out over the next few years.

